#  18  2019     . ..   21 .

## LML

*18  2019 ,  ,      .
*
     ,  .  .
 : 59 001 =     .
           .

 21.00    *145,450-145,550  FM*,  144,300 SSB. 
  : 
** http://maykop.qrz.ru/contest/18apr2019ukv21msk.htm

 22.00    *3660-3720  SSB*. 
  : 
** http://maykop.qrz.ru/contest/18apr2019kv22msk.htm


        . ,
       ,
    , 
   "   ".
 : http://www.r6y.ru/ https://r6y.jimdo.com/
 , *  .*

----------


## LML



----------

